# Alternative to BSNL Broadband



## Stalker (Jan 20, 2007)

guys, i had applied for BSNL broadband in july last year & till now i haven't got connection. whenever i goto thier customer service centre, they tell me that their server is full & i'll hv to wait for another 3 months (...they hv been saying this since august last year ) 

i'm currently on BSNL cli dial-up....but its giving me horribly low speeds. can any1 suggest me an alternative to BSNL data1??

I was thinking of 
1. reliance
2. Using GPRS on PC
3. any other way??

even sify does not give service only in our area!!!
I live in GOA

plz reply soon...
thx in advance


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2007)

Crazy stalker, I'm in the same boat. Currently DataOne is not available in Parra (while all the surrounding villages of Arpora, Saligao and Mapusa all have DataOne). I've to travel all the way to the office to download stuff...

Sify does offer some good connections out here though (yeah right, sify)


----------



## Stalker (Jan 20, 2007)

^^and also in Borda, margao ..... although whenever i dial 195, they say it is avaliable in entire margao


----------



## Ricky (Jan 20, 2007)

Airtel.. or look for some LOCAL WIFI ISP, now they are available in most of the cities.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 20, 2007)

ok..i'll chk 4 airtel, but can some1 tell me abt the GPRS thing?? 

how much speed will i get?? is it a better alternative than dial-up??


----------



## smn (Jan 20, 2007)

guys go slow. i was a bsnl data one subscriber. they sent me a bill for rs. 51,000/- (fifty thousand really!). for 5 months. i was on rs. 250/pm connection. so it is not as good as it seems.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2007)

I've been using UL900 for quite a while now in the office. Its the best plan out there. That bill of 51k may have been your fault as well...


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 20, 2007)

smn said:
			
		

> guys go slow. i was a bsnl data one subscriber. they sent me a bill for rs. 51,000/- (fifty thousand really!). for 5 months. i was on rs. 250/pm connection. so it is not as good as it seems.



wow its shocking,,,,hey what happened next ?

about gprs,i had used airtel for 1 yr ( 5 rs/day....current plan 12 rs/ day for unlimited use.)
gprs enabled net will provide 20-30 kbps ,,,even u have edge enabled handset,mine is 6021 gprs class 8,edge class 6,,,,,,,class of gprs/matters very much


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2007)

^^^
i have nokia 6020 & post paid connection & get only 3-4kbps downloads speeds
how do u get this much??

location:jaipur(rajasthan)


----------



## Stalker (Jan 20, 2007)

i hv heard that class 10 EDGE can provide speeds upto 228 kbps. is that true??


----------



## ashu_dps (Jan 20, 2007)

Hehehehe... just divide the given figure by 10 n u wl get the practical good speeds i.e 22.8(Even that is too mch, generaly abt 15) is true speed


Edited
Oops sorry i say in KBps if 228KBps is wht u mean. Btw i gt n avg og 15KBps on my N 70 with airtel at EDGE tower locaation


----------



## Ricky (Jan 20, 2007)

Ya.. can get 384 kbps theorotically.. and I had recieved arnd 260kbps average but that was when this telecom company was new .. and unconjested..


----------



## Stalker (Jan 21, 2007)

@ashu_dps..yeah, i meant kilobits per second


----------



## ajin115 (Jan 21, 2007)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> wow its shocking,,,,hey what happened next ?
> 
> about gprs,i had used airtel for 1 yr ( 5 rs/day....current plan 12 rs/ day for unlimited use.)
> gprs enabled net will provide 20-30 kbps ,,,even u have edge enabled handset,mine is 6021 gprs class 8,edge class 6,,,,,,,class of gprs/matters very much


 

 Hey how r u getting 20-30 kbps? I am using Nokia 6610i from a year and 
i am getting only 2-5kbps, my friend using SonyErission wi500 and he is also not having more than 5-6 kbps.


----------

